# The Awesome Game Screenshots thread!



## Goli (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello everyone!
In this thread we shall <b>post all those awesome/funny/pretty/omg-worthy screenshots </b>we all have laying somewhere around our comp.
<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><b>But first some rules:

-Try to keep them as HUD-less as possible.
-Do not post things that would go against site rules like testicles, for example.
-If any of your pictures are of spoilerish nature remember to mention it beforehand.
-Use the template.
-Do not post screenshots taken by other users or internauts.
-Do not alter the screenshots.

You may:

-Post your awesome/funny/pretty/omg-worthy screenshots.
-Take the screenshots with a camera, however, try to keep them as clean as possible.
-Use the screenshot function of emulators.
-Use the Print Screen button to capture whatever is displaying on your comp, however remember to crop the image so that only the game shows.
-Write a caption above your screenshot, this is of course optional.
-If you post a succession of screenshots that have something to do with each other post them with no lines in between them, if they are unrelated make an empty space between each.

In order to keep everything nice and neat please use this template:</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->*INSERT GAME TITLE HERE*


Spoiler



*INSERT CAPTION HERE*
*INSERT IMAGE URL IN IT'S PROPER BBCODE TAG HERE*
*INSERT CAPTION HERE*
*INSERT IMAGE URL IN IT'S PROPER BBCODE TAG HERE*
*INSERT CAPTION HERE*
*INSERT IMAGE URL IN IT'S PROPER BBCODE TAG HERE*


<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->

Tips & Tricks:
-If you wanna post multiple screenies then use an image uploading service that supports batch uploading such as <a href="#http://photobucket.com/">Photobucket</a> or <a href="#http://imgur.com/">imgur</a>.
-Certain games such as Super Smash Brothers Brawl, Dissidia: Final Fantasy or Metal Gear Solid 4 support screenshot saving in-game, remember to use those functions!

Credits:
-ProtoKun7, for coming up with the thread's name.
-TrolleyDave, for suggesting imgur.

So, time for some game screenshot goodness!

<b>Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers:</b>


Spoiler



"WE'RE GOING DOWN!!!"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_155232.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"Somebody..."
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_160042.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"...Help us!"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_160107.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Ladies man
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_160411.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100802_210706.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_011724.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_010734.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_203738.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"What's wrong with him?"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_011219.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"Wheee!"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_012232.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"Make way!"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_012809.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_155759.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Floating garden of the Kingdom of Alfitaria
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_015440.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_015627.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_015718.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_023133.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_023618.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

It's gonna hurt
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_023711.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"FIRIN MAH LAZOR!"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_021325.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_024019.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_163740.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Knights of the bonfire
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_024151.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_024754.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_024925.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"BWAHAHAHA"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_133456.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Particle effects galore
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_163344.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_164348.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_164358.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_203548.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_164525.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"It's a me!"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_164625.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"Give me your money dumbass!"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_201151.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_201842.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_201853.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_201728.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"... I'm sorry."
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_202321.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_202529.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"You know what to do."
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_203048.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Guns blazin'
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_203119.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

*facepalm*
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_203335.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_203314.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"Who's the cutest cow in the world? You are, oh yes you are <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_203639.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"Aww honey, you didn't have to!" " I know dear!"
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_204234.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

SPLOSHUN
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_204151.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100802_210935.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_205016.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100802_210901.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_204738.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100802_210548.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100802_205910.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_204247.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_204620.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

bewbz n butts n bewbs n butts n i just wanna make ur head explode
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100802_211012.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_163744.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_154517.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_142211.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


The following pictures of this game are of spoilerish nature, they range from mild to extreme spoilers:


Spoiler



<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_154219.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_154241.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_154936.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_162445.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_162552.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_163005.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_163253.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_203103.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_210102.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_210131.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_210403.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_210410.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_210643.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100802_205131.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_142445.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_143242.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_143251.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_143335.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_143344.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_143355.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/FFCCTCB100801_150537.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<b>Motorstorm: Artic Edge</b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/GOLI_WOLFPACKMOUNTAIN_0001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/GOLI_WIDOWMAKER_0004.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/GOLI_WIDOWMAKER_0003.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/GOLI_WIDOWMAKER_0002.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/GOLI_SNOWGODCANYON_0001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/Golipi/Screenies/GOLI_MUDBOWL_0001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



<b>Final Fantasy XII: International Zodiac Job System</b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgur.com/vbMGT.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/QUskx.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/7mEbg.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/V1SAr.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/7m66J.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/dPDA2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/jYdkZ.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/xX5q4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/q8SgA.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/tUpVT.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/iKDQD.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



<b>Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA</b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgur.com/XRIqt.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/PR2nz.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/VZiy1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/Ab13v.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/3IN9J.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/o4nv0.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/cZE2g.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/tLQoS.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/bB6bm.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/hSsyD.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/blyOG.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/U4fqe.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/SReH1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/vfrRS.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/k362N.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/btUml.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/Dw2QH.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/HZPGs.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/CGmYP.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/e4N2P.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/xgCSK.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/zsME6.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/z2wGR.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/UEhjA.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/iouwu.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/KanDm.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/OhPM4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/I3aAB.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/IXQdy.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/RQ70b.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/bkMCt.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/hAHEg.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/BskIc.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/4Qt7M.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/OncrI.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/440p8.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/Ghor2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/73Nyv.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/Qapfp.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/9wrvz.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/WOz0l.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/Qdscp.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/ImZDc.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/fNHJr.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/D8f6r.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/9w9ww.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/z0iLw.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/X7Cty.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/69B2w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/IkTba.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/O6gte.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://imgur.com/pM93f.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/zHxH9.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/JIcgE.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/mCZxa.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



<b>Dissidia: Final Fantasy</b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgur.com/Iergh.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/jyrOJ.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/RQsl4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/MWEyo.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/HGMni.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://imgur.com/KIR7M.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Garry's Mod


Spoiler



Tau'ri rebels hurry back through the Stargate.






A quick escape is made.





Dialling out...


----------



## Goli (Aug 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Garry's Mod
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Brilliant!
It made me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## haflore (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll post some good ones later, in the mean time, I won't clutter you thread with bad pics.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 15, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Hee are a few featuring much explosions and gunfire:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: James Bond: Everything or Nothing(PS2)
> ...



What a piece of shit


----------



## haflore (Aug 15, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry. I probably won't post any more from PS2 since the camera I'm using is a bit crap for the purpose.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

This just in: Juanmatron is very tactful with expressing his opinion.

I've got a couple of HL2 episode screenshots which I may upload in a little bit. If any of my PSP shots are good I might put those up too.


----------



## Goli (Aug 15, 2010)

The first post is now updated with Hatsune Miku and Dissidia pics for your enjoyment.
Assuming you enjoy this...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Garry's Mod
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








 Thats amazing. What mod pack is that?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm working on some screenshots. I'll post 'em up soon.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 23, 2010)

DISSIDIA HAS A SCREEN SHOT FEATURE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Persona 3*


Spoiler



WHAM WHAM







*Final Fantasy XII*


Spoiler


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 23, 2010)

Metal Slug 7, DS, being a little offensive if you die in the tutorials.







A world famous one, but it makes me lol.






From Killer Instinct, back in the days when I sucked so hard I had to use continues to clear the Easy mode, and got this for my trouble.






Incidentally I'm better at Metal Slug and Killer Instinct now...

By the way, how exactly do I get these to go into spoiler tags? I tried it and it either shows the image outside the tag or it just shows the code. Help please. Never used them before.

EDIT: just remembered. I have a tonne more of these, including one from Smash Bros which looks like Mario is humping Bowser, another where it looks like Marth has his hand up a Metroid, etc. Will see if I can find the relevant folder.


----------



## iFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, i was there



Spoiler











Happy Birthday Team Fortress 2!!!


----------



## updowners (Aug 23, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> By the way, how exactly do I get these to go into spoiler tags? I tried it and it either shows the image outside the tag or it just shows the code. Help please. Never used them before.
> 
> Eg.
> 
> ...


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 24, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> A world famous one, but it makes me lol.


What game is that? The style of the graphics makes me want to play it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 24, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dialog makes me want to play it.


----------



## Issac (Aug 24, 2010)

ball2012003: It's tales of phantasia


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's the 'dejap' hack of Tales of Phantasia, a fan made translation where they decided to ramp up some of the more suggestive conversations in the game. Here's the most famous alteration...


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2010)

this isnt photoshopped
its actually in the games using the code to get all items

I guess they created the item but then never actually made it available to get unless via glitch / cheat codes


----------



## Issac (Aug 24, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> -img snip-
> 
> this isnt photoshopped
> its actually in the games using the code to get all items
> ...


What game is this? Final fantasy 2 for PSP?


----------



## ToiletDS (Aug 24, 2010)

A FF or DQ as it looks?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2010)

FF2 anniversary edition


----------



## redact (Sep 12, 2010)

some steam screens...



Spoiler



[titleortal]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












(will update post later with more stuff)


----------



## prowler (Sep 21, 2010)

I have so many screenshots.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> It's the 'dejap' hack of Tales of Phantasia, a fan made translation where they decided to ramp up some of the more suggestive conversations in the game. Here's the most famous alteration...


lol, This makes me want to play this game.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 21, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aVoN's Stargate pack, I believe.

Apologies for the delay in responding.


----------



## prowler (Sep 22, 2010)

Not awesome but



Spoiler


























The costume in the last two pictures cost me 80000.
It was worth it.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 22, 2010)

Tomb Raider 3


Spoiler



I'm FLYING!!!


----------

